# The NetFlix Clock...Know Where It Is?



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

There is a clock on NF that tells the correct time and the time the content you are watching will be over. Anybody know how to access it? It's there, I know that.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

When I pause what I'm watching with Netflix, it shows how much I've watched and time left in the show. Real time? My Roku tells me that when I exit out of Netflix. Of course, so does every phone and computer in my house.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> *When I pause what I'm watching with Netflix, it shows how much I've watched and time left in the show.* Real time? My Roku tells me that when I exit out of Netflix. Of course, so does every phone and computer in my house.


Can't help but wonder if many folks figured that out. I just noticed it the other day. Thought it was interesting.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

On your Apple TV, just touch, not tap, the scrub area. Then do it a second time. First time shows where you are in the show, second time tells you the time and when it will be over.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> On your Apple TV, just touch, not tap, the scrub area. Then do it a second time. First time shows where you are in the show, second time tells you the time and when it will be over.


Got any idea how long that's been active?

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I stumbled upon it a few months ago. Do not know for sure.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I stumbled upon it a few months ago. Do not know for sure.


I think I saw it quite some time ago, didn't understand it and ignored it. Finally noticed the time matched my clock and it became clear.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I was wrong...again. The clock thing is only on my ATVs and works in NF and iTunes, haven't tried it in Hulu or other apps. I was watching a movie on iTunes last night and found the time thing worked there...another epiphany!

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I I'm watching anything on my AppleTV I can see the current time on my DVR.


----------

